# Difference between British, Australian and American Employers/Hiring Style



## vanmost (May 16, 2010)

Hi All:

Currently I am working for an American University at Qatar... I know about their hiring style and working environment... Now I am planning to move to Australia in few months. I was told that British working environment and their hiring style is different than Americans so therefore I may see an influence of British working culture in Australia... 

I can give you some examples regarding American vs British working culture.. Americans really don't bother regarding dress code... Their job interviews are more flexible and relax... In fact, Americans believe in interviews a lot instead of certifications, degrees, etc.... Americans can hold virtual interviews as well via telephone of video chat... 

Now I don't know about Australian or British employers...

Moreover, I belong to System Administration (Computing/Information Technology)

Can anyone shed some light on this phenomena?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I do not really think we have too much influence from the Brits other than possibly our parliamentary set-up and public service.
As to culture generally, it is probably horses for courses and it may depend on the type of occupation, level of experience being sought, the position someone is applying for, size of company etc.
There are obviously positions/companies where presentation means a lot, eg. senior management positions and also those where client interface is going to be a significant component of a position.
And generally speaking, for most positions of any significance, turning up for an interview without paying due attention to presentation will probably not win you too many points but that does not mean you have to turn up in a three piece pin striped suit with bowler hat either.
As for qualifications, again it will depend on the position being applied for and experience will also be high on the list of what may determine success in getting a job.


----------



## vanmost (May 16, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> I do not really think we have too much influence from the Brits other than possibly our parliamentary set-up and public service.
> As to culture generally, it is probably horses for courses and it may depend on the type of occupation, level of experience being sought, the position someone is applying for, size of company etc.
> There are obviously positions/companies where presentation means a lot, eg. senior management positions and also those where client interface is going to be a significant component of a position.
> And generally speaking, for most positions of any significance, turning up for an interview without paying due attention to presentation will probably not win you too many points but that does not mean you have to turn up in a three piece pin striped suit with bowler hat either.
> As for qualifications, again it will depend on the position being applied for and experience will also be high on the list of what may determine success in getting a job.


Thanks for your reply. I forgot to mention. I belong to System Administration (Computing / Information Technology)


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

You might be given a piece of work to do as a test - the "assignment" is given to each applicant and the results are compared (you may be given 12 - 24 hours to complete. That has happened with the Sys Admin jobs advertised in my department. We also would have an admin-type staff member take them out for a coffee to test (without them noticing it ) their communication skills. This is especially important for people who have not been in Australia for long as their communication ability is something that has to be doubly checked.


----------



## vanmost (May 16, 2010)

scattley said:


> You might be given a piece of work to do as a test - the "assignment" is given to each applicant and the results are compared (you may be given 12 - 24 hours to complete. That has happened with the Sys Admin jobs advertised in my department. We also would have an admin-type staff member take them out for a coffee to test (without them noticing it ) their communication skills. This is especially important for people who have not been in Australia for long as their communication ability is something that has to be doubly checked.


Scattley:

Thanks for your reply. Yeah, I know that many organizations test or interview System Admins in this way that is logical and good as well. But what about those candidates that apply from abroad that have Australian work permit. Will they arrange initial telephonic or video interview with those candidates? Most of the American employers do video interviews. But I don't know about Australian employers.


----------

